# Power Supply ?'s



## Paul78 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm looking for a reasonably priced power source for my track. I had it powered by one wall wort per lane. One of them has stopped working. Should I just buy a wall wort on ebay or is there a better alternative out there?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I suggest doing a search within this section for threads dealing with power supplies. There's a lot of them out there with all the info you could ever want.

Joe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have some new in the box AFX Hi-Performance power packs available.
( AFX Russkit controllers too )


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Replace*

I vote for replacing. We have used wall packs for years with no trouble. Simple, easy and no problem to replace.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Paul78 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to pick up some wall warts on ebay for now. I've started planning for a large routed track so I can play and work on a new track at the same time.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm using a 13.8volt 8amp pro power supply for my 4 lanes track (so I have 2amp by lanes). A BIG difference of performance with my old 4 tyco wall packs.

Even if you loose some volts, the amperes gain is very good for several motors. Tjets, for example. You'll see that a tjet (autoworld/JL repro) will run much better with more amps than the standard 400-500mA of the wall warts. Motors are betted feeded, I guess.

It's good for magnetless cars too, but magnet cars I run (440x2, tomy turbo) stills competitive and fun (even with silicon tires, the cars still able to deslot, you have to drive it). 

If any pro has an explaination...I'm interested.


----------

